# Official Game Thread: Bulls @ Seattle 9.30pm WGN/NBA LP



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center>*Bulls Nightmare D ensure Sleeplessness in Seattle * 








*VS*









*Chicago Bulls (3-4) (0-3 on road) @ Seattle Super Sonics (3-5) (1-1 at home) 









Key Arena, Seattle, Washington, Friday November 18th, 2005
Chicago Bulls @ Seattle Super Sonics 9:30pm WGN/NBA LP*

*<blink>STARTING LINEUPS</blink>*





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Tau Ceramica-6'7-NOCIONI <> Wake Forest-6'8-SONGAILA <> Dominguez-7'1-CHANDLER*

*VS* 





































*Oregon-6'2-RIDNOUR <> UConn-6'5-ALLEN <> Alief Elsik-6'10-LEWIS <> Kansas-6'9-COLLISON <> Pau Orthez-7'-PETRO*


*<blink>Key Bench Players</blink>*






























*6'2-GORDON <> 6'9-DENG <> 6'8-SWEETNEY <> 6'9-HARRINGTON*

*---*






























*6'6-WILKINS <> 6'10-RADMANOVIC <> 6'8-EVANS <> 6'10-POTAPENKO*


*Individual Leaders:*

<table border="3" bordercolor="#000000" width="50%"><tbody><tr align="center"><td>*BULLS*</td><td> 
</td><td>*SONICS*</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Duhon 34,7</td><td>*MPG*</td><td>Allen 38,9</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Hinrich 15,7</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Allen 23</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Chandler 9,6</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Evans 6</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Hinrich 6,3</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Ridnour 5,9</td></tr><tr align="center"></tr><tr align="center"><td>Duhon 1,33</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Ridnour 2,29</td></tr><tr align="center"><td>Sweetney .71</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Lewis .71</td></tr></tr><tr align="center"><td>Sweetney .564</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Collison .615</td></tr></tr><tr align="center"><td>Hinrich .478</td><td>*3P%*</td><td>Lewis .489</td></tr></tr></tbody></table>
*BDG's Tag of the Day Competition
todays tag brought to you by*
*Machinehead*







</center>


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bulls 96
Sonics 93

another close one...


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

Bulls need to step up and win this one


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Seattle is allowing over 109 pts a game. Seriously. They score 98, we allow 98. 

We should win this game.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

Seattle's pretty weak defensively, and they lack frontcourt scoring even more than we do. We have some solid options to throw at them defensively, as we saw last year. Overall, I think we match up really well and this is a golden opportunity to snare a victory. But nothing is guarenteed, especially when you have a team that can light it up from 3-point range any given night. For goodness sake, please defend the 3-point line tonight!

Bulls - 105
Sonics - 102


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Another loss 

Sonics 100
Bulls 95


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Seattle plays almost no defense. Keep Lewis and Allen in check (at least reasonably so) and it should be a pretty easy win. This is a game that I expect Chandler to step out a bit on and produce a little bit more offensively. This is the kind of team a guy like Songaila can possibly get out of his funk and produce a little also. If Sweetney can stay out of foul trouble, he could have another very good game. Hinrich needs to stay on the floor as much as possible (avoid stupid fouls). Might we have another Eddie Basden sighting tonight? Good guy to put on Allen and try to frustrate the hell out of him. Watch out for Collison.

Bulls finally get one on the road and they don't let it slip away...

Bulls 107
Seattle 99


----------



## thebullybully (Jan 26, 2005)

I think this is on the guards to win. Since Collison got moved into the starting lineup he's scored very well on the scraps. If they start running plays for him he could go off even more, but Petro isn't as seasoned so it balances out a little. Sweetney v. Collison is an interesting battle, but most other matchups aren't game breaking. Containing Allen and Lewis is the battle as usual. If the energy is with the Bulls I think they win. 105-95


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i agree with flash. i think darius is due. way overdue. 

sweetney v. collison is the matchup i'm watching. 

and ben is due for a hot shooting night. and i hope basden gets a little burn. pargo is hopefully superglued to the bench. oh and the good news is thomas has declared himself ready to go. 


bulls win 102 - 94

ps. and i cannot believe my tagline wasn't chosen for this game thread. hmmpf. :smilewink


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I'm not sure we can go by the numbers here -- Seattle's played two overtimes and gave up 137 points in a game vs. Washington that simply got way out of control.

Since inserting Collison in the starting lineup, the Sonics gave up 99 and 100 points in two relatively easy victories on the road against two pretty good offensive teams, New Jersey and Boston. So they seem to have righted the ship somewhat, and both Allen and Lewis are playing very good basketball.

I don't think the Bulls will be able to manhandle and claw the Sonics the way they did last March. It's still pretty early in the season, and the refs haven't gone into "let them play" mode. If Duhon's not 100%, Ridnour's a guy who can drive and dish and get us in trouble -- unlike Portland or Golden State, Seattle's got several guys who will punish us from downtown. 

Ultimately, I say what does us in tonight is energy. The Sonics are returning home after a grueling six-game road trip; we're smack-dab in the middle of ours. Bulls drop another tough one, 104-100.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

This is all but a must-win with the Kobes, the champs, and the T-Macs coming up in the next three games.

I think the Bulls know that.

Bulls - 107
Sonics - 100

And memo to Skiles: Put a Duhon-Hinrich-Deng-Sweets-Chandler lineup out there. You won't regret it.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

sonics just finished their 6-game road trip and will be ready to go for this one. i was going to predict a bulls loss, but we won't have to run into the Brunson buzzsaw so let's go bulls. i'll be at the game too, counting down the hours...

http://www.nba.com/sonics/news/preview051118.html


----------



## RipDirty (Jun 17, 2002)

sonics 102
bulls 90
Allen and Lewis combine to make at least 12 from downtown.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

We should win this game, if DaBullz or TBF will do play-by-play …like in old time


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

The Sonics defense is nothing to brag about, but I think they'll play better at home. They usually don't lose big at home, & coming back from a 6 game east coast road trip, I'm sure they will be a lot more energized to be playing @ the Key again. I think it will be a close game, so I am guessing it will be a heartbreaker either way.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Yeah the Sonics defense is bad, but it's never been a strong point with this group of players. Part of the reason for the early struggles was Weiss trying to fix the defense, but he broke the offense in the process. 

The last three games, they seem to have found their identity again with the offense. Setting screens for shooters and crashing the offensive boards. Collison has been a big part of this, putting up an efficient 15/10 as a starter (without any plays run for him).

The game should be another good test. The Allen/Hinrich matchup should be a good one, Hinrich gave Ray some problems last season, but Ray's hot at the moment (if the Celtics game is any indication). I think the bench will be a concern for the Sonics. Simply put, the Sonics bench has stunk so far and the Bulls have one of the best in the league. We've been burned by Arenas and Mike James, so I can see Gordon having a big game.

By the way, does anyone know of a non-NBA.com audio link to this game ? The Sonics radio feed over the web is blocked for home games, and i'm too cheap to spend $20 on audio league pass.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Any word on the Starting 5?

I would drool if it was

Du
Kirk
Deng
Sweet
Chandler

Or switch Harrington and Sweets, whatever you have to do.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

myELFboy said:


> I think it will be a close game, so I am guessing it will be a heartbreaker either way.


That's for sure, the Bulls have lost too many close 1's and the Sonics record will start looking pretty ugly.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

UMfan83 said:


> Any word on the Starting 5?
> 
> I would drool if it was
> 
> ...


I think everyone in the world agrees Songaila should not be in there, except maybe Scared of Change Skiles. Who by the way I almost always stand up for but this is such an obviously needed move.


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

sweets in starting 5


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

greekbullsfan said:


> sweets in starting 5


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Chapu with 2 fouls already, and the Bulls giving a 4-foul differential early.

I guess this will happen every game...

But we're winning so all is well for now.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Is Sweetney playing center? I noticed Tyson has not played as many minutes.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

ndistops said:


> Chapu with 2 fouls already, and the Bulls giving a 4-foul differential early.
> 
> I guess this will happen every game...
> 
> But we're winning so all is well for now.


Hey, Deng is our best player so be happy with Chapu getting on foul trouble early on...


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We are off to a better start with sweetney in the starting lineup. 

Now the question is, how many minutes can he play and be productive?


----------



## greekbullsfan (Oct 26, 2003)

du with a three from midcourt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :banana: :banana:


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

(site is kinda slow tonight)

duhon from 42 feet out makes the buzzer beater OFF THE GLASS for thrreeeee.

26-21 CHICAGO end of one


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

2 PFs on Noc and Ben.

Good first quarter for Duhon, Sweets and Noc.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

I really like how we're playing right now. Du and Tyson are playing well, Chapu has been alright, and even Big O is drawing some fouls and draining the free ones.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I am glad to see Chandler getting a blocked shot tonight.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Wow, they out to call this game for the sake of the NBA - Neither team can hit a basket.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Songaila is really having a terrible time the last few games. Why not give allen a chance to play for a few games? He can play five minutes with zero pts and rebounds.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Gordon steals and blows the layup, then Noc misses the follow-up, Seattle turns it over on the other end again...............

Basketball is being set back 30 years tonight


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 36%, Seattle 32%.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

both teams shooting horribly in the second.

gordon had an opportunity after the sonic turnover to DUNK it and he whifffffed with the layup.

kirk with the shooters touch for three.

33-24 chicago


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Kirk's having shooting troubles again. 3-10 so far. 3rd straight night where he's struggled to make shots.

Ben only 2-7 as well.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i think kirk is leading the NBA with technicals. he has two on the season.



:raised_ey


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Our defensive intensity is def. there tonight.

And the Sonics really suck. Their shot selection is hideous.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Against Portland the Bulls actually shoot pretty decent and they lose.

Tonight they can't make anything and they're up 15 with a minute left in the half.

This team makes no sense sometimes.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Noc stringing together another solid game 

He's been pretty solid/consistent for us the last few games


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Good to see Ben getting two plays going with Uncle Owen ( Songaila ) for the finish


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

44-33 Bulls at the half.

songaila with a nice 16 footer. if he gets his confidence back that would bode well.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Bulls got the lead with tough D, and running as a result of the D. Also, guys were going to the basket.

Let's hop they can close this one out tonight. We need a V.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Good job by Sweets staying on the floor and snagging boards (plenty to go around in this mess).

Slow on D many times... but he's a net positive out there.


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

well, this is embarrasing. The team came out flat. Ray Allen is playing selfish, can't hit a shot, & just looks awful. No one can hit a shot, no one is passing, no team ball. really ****ty game.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Guh.

He got game.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

11 point advantage pissed away in under five minutes.

I love this team!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

The offensive inconsistency of our guards is troubling to say the least. This can't go on for long if we want to be a playoff team.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Yup, the Sonics on an 18-3 run this quarter...


----------



## PeteMyers (Nov 9, 2005)

They are pathetic...all they had to do was make their free throws and they wouldnt have allowed this run. This is why Chandler will always stink. He has no offense yet he still takes shots and gets fouled. Kirk is playing awful. If he doesnt have his shot stop freakin takin it.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

11 and 8 for Sweets, 9 and 7 for Chapu and the Bulls dominating the offensive boards. That's why they're still winning despite sleeping half the 3rd quarter.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

OUR BEST PLAYER IS SWEETNEY!!!!!!!!!!!


OMG, this could be a very long season. 

Pick it up losers. You get paid to win, not lose.


THANK God for Sweetney!!!!!!!!!

PS - Curry had 3 points tonight


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Sweetney 

Ben's stepped it up this qtr as well.

Everybody else :curse:


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Noc giving Lewis a 4 pt play................idiotic.

Nocioni is more of a liability than asset most nights.......

Great, turns into a 6 POINT play


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Geez this team sucks


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

6 point play, nice.
Good way to end the quarter.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

So did the Sonics shoot ABOVE 100 percent that quarter?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

ugh. that's a quarter they should just forget.

sonics rally. lead 66-63 

and the worst part is they got the crowd right back into it.

c'mon bulls.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Hinrich having another sub-stellar game. Duhon choking on the chicken bone, though some will say he's playing hurt..I say his play is hurting us.

Noc is a freak. Chandler is the NBA Gods taunting us yet again. Darius is so hot and Cold, he should be a 60 year old woman.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

My friend: why do teams do this whenever they play the Bulls
My friend: either the whole team in on fire
My friend: or one player has a BS great game and the refs help him out all game and the bulls lose

------------------------------

The man has a point.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Gordon playing one on five, instead of passing to a wide open DENG


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

i would just like to make a friendly reminder about the no no of masked cursing sooner rather than later.

got that fellas? and you know who you are.



:biggrin:


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

GORDON gets Facialized.............Duhon picks up........Bulls potential and Patience Required for Bulls fans - Limitless


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Fixed, Miz... :biggrin: 

Why can't the Bulls play basketball right now???


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Noc sucking even more.......Skiles [email protected] Sit Noc, Songalia and anyone else playing outta control!


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Another double double by Sweets and it looks like it will go to waste once again.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Boy Deng really stinks. Can't believe somebody actually thought he was our MVP last season.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

OUCH.... Deng blocked and the refs aren't calling crap against Suckattle/


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Is it possible for Seattle to miss a shot? Like, at all?


----------



## PeteMyers (Nov 9, 2005)

This tema plays like a bunch of little girls. They give up a run and instead of answering they just let it continue for the rest of the game. How many freakin 3 point plays are they gonna give up. If your gonna foul someone foul him hard. And how many freakin shots are you gonna let get blocked. They just suck. Last year was a tease. Im glad that Chandler, getting all that money, cant even be on the court when it counts bc his offense is so bad.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

[expletive] bulls!


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Boy Deng really stinks. Can't believe somebody actually thought he was our MVP last season.



You are kidding right.

our guards couldn't hit the ocean from a boat. Noc can't control himself and Chandler pisses me off more than Eddy Curry ever could've.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

GOOD NEWS - I just saved some money with Geico.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

If the Sonics played one quarter this good all season, they would win 80 games and the NBA title.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

At least we can win at home. 

Best thing I can say abt this road trip.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Our Tag line should be:


We make your players feel like Hall of Famers


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

^^ Wow is it 2003 AGAIN?


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

ABob1086: bulls are like a sitcom
ABob1086: basically the same plot over and over again
ABob1086: only with some variations thrown in to distract you every once in a while


----------



## SDBullsFan (Oct 4, 2005)

This one's over, and we can thank bad shot selection, a pervading poison as this team continues to show why it has the basketball intelligence of a paper towel.

Well, at least that narrows it down for next game. Who's got fouls? I'm taking turnovers.

I can't get over how completely miserable the guard play has been. Hinrich, Duhon, and Gordon are playing like the absolute worst guard rotation in the league right now.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

It's simple.............. Put CHandler on the Inactive list for a game and let him know it's because he has no haeart, no talent, and his heaight alone won't get him playing time. Then make Noc carry his towels too.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

That's TWO turnovers on the out of bounds after a basket..................NOC you suck


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

This is the greatest half in the history of Seattle SuperSonics basketball, and it has to be considered one of the best in NBA history.

And the Bulls are a pathetic excuse for a basketball team. It's Michael and the Sweetnettes out there.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

I haven't seen a collapse this big since Game 6 of the 2003 NLCS


----------



## SDBullsFan (Oct 4, 2005)

I have...the first game of the season.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

Michael Sweetney is the man.

-Z-


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Being a Bulls/Cubs fan is like being everyone's plaything in an all-male high security prison.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

chifaninca said:


> It's simple.............. Put CHandler on the Inactive list for a game and let him know it's because he has no haeart, no talent, and his heaight alone won't get him playing time. Then make Noc carry his towels too.


I don't see how pissing off our $60 million dollar man will help


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

TWO SHOT ATTEMPTS? THAT'S IT???

Wow. Chandler is truly pathetic.

Compare that to Sweetney, 6 - 15. Right now he is the only one bringing it night in and night out. 

Everyone else is just taking it in and out.

-Z-


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

This season is over if we can't figure out how to beat teams that aren't at the end of long road trips.

And just in case anyone forgets, we're five games out already.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Hopefully the Bulls will get 90 points at some point on this trip....

We lost the 3 of the easier games. We have one moderate game left (LAL) and 2 tough games (SAS, HOU). I see a 0-6 trip here, moving us to 1-44 over the past 6 years... blah. When does spring training start? Oh wait Hendry is overpaying for mediocre talent. When does next Bulls season start?


----------



## SDBullsFan (Oct 4, 2005)

anorexorcist said:


> TWO SHOT ATTEMPTS? THAT'S IT???
> 
> Wow. Chandler is truly pathetic.
> 
> ...



So you're saying Chandler's play was pathetic because he only had two shot attempts?

Have you watched him play AT ALL in four years in Chicago?

And dude, I hate to break it to you, but 6/15 is not a good shooting night, especially for a PF.



You guys are all whiffing on your assessments of the Bulls. The problem with this team is that they don't shoot enough 3-pointers.

Everybody needs to get into the act, even Chandler and Sweetney.

If the Bulls shoot 3-pointers at 33 percent, then they only need to shoot 100 per game to average almost 100 points a night! Go Cows...err...Bulls!


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

I'm lucky I root for the Carolina Panthers and Notre Dame. 2005 has been a complete waste otherwise in sports terms.


----------



## SDBullsFan (Oct 4, 2005)

ndistops said:


> I'm lucky I root for the Carolina Panthers and Notre Dame. 2005 has been a complete waste otherwise in sports terms.



Wow, no bandwagon jumping there.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Oh well at least the other teams in our division aren't winning.

Oh wait....


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

UMfan83 said:


> I don't see how pissing off our $60 million dollar man will help



Well, playing him is only resulting in him regressing to 4th grade beanpole.

Gotta wake him up somehow.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

One positive: Sweetney played 42 minutes (although he wasn't as effective as he has been).


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

SDBullsFan said:


> Wow, no bandwagon jumping there.


I lived in South Carolina when the Panthers were created, and my dad is an ND alum, and my mom grew up 3 minutes from the school.

If I'm a bandwagon jumper then every sports fan is.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Maybe we are finally seeing what other GM's saw in Chandler...Nothing but potential and Hype.

even Skiles said he's not capable of having an offensive game. Chandler has not done anything to prove him wrong.


----------



## anorexorcist (Aug 3, 2005)

SDBullsFan said:


> So you're saying Chandler's play was pathetic because he only had two shot attempts?
> 
> Have you watched him play AT ALL in four years in Chicago?
> 
> ...


For Chandler, yeah, I'm sure that's fine, but he's the STARTING CENTER NOW. Starting centers cannot take only two shots and expect the backcourt to bail them out. It's supposed to be the other way around. If only Sweetney were 3 inches taller. It's becoming increasingly clear Chandler has absolutely no clue nor ability to play center.

-Z-


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

anorexorcist said:


> For Chandler, yeah, I'm sure that's fine, but he's the STARTING CENTER NOW. Starting centers cannot take only two shots and expect the backcourt to bail them out. It's supposed to be the other way around. If only Sweetney were 3 inches taller. It's becoming increasingly clear Chandler has absolutely no clue nor ability to play center.
> 
> -Z-


Why do you think centers must be more offense-minded than PFs?


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Man I can't wait when we are trying to pick up FA's and we have chandlers rediculous contract to deal with


----------



## SDBullsFan (Oct 4, 2005)

ndistops said:


> I lived in South Carolina when the Panthers were created, and my dad is an ND alum, and my mom grew up 3 minutes from the school.
> 
> If I'm a bandwagon jumper then every sports fan is.


Just seems a bit too convenient if you ask me, but I won't probe any deeper as to not step on anyone's toes. To each his own.


----------



## myELFboy (Jun 28, 2005)

what a ****ing crazy game. The Sonics were bipolar.....one half looked like ****, the next, looked awesome. there were some noncalls I thought going against you guys, but for a Sonic fan, that game was a breath of fresh air....the Sonics just came off a 6 game road trip in the east/NE, & lost by 25, 27, & 41 in 3 of those games....to see them get on a roll like that was very nice to see...


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

mizenkay said:


> ugh. that's a quarter they should just forget.
> 
> sonics rally. lead 66-63
> 
> ...


 
And I was in that crowd at Key Arena. The Sonics run in the third quarter that gave them a four point lead was the turning point in tonight's game.

G-Force


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

G-Force said:


> And I was in that crowd at Key Arena. The Sonics run in the third quarter that gave them a four point lead was the turning point in tonight's game.
> 
> G-Force


Key Arena is my favorite NBA arena. The crowd is outstanding, the game presentation is very straightforward and no-nonsense compared to just about every other place I've been, the sightlines are excellent, it's noisy, and that big bar on the 100 level with like 25 microbrews on tap for $5.00 is just too good to be true.

Is there any noise about the Sonics wanting a new arena (I would guess there is because there aren't enough suites)? I hope they manage to keep it for a while, because they don't make 'em like that anymore.


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

SDBullsFan said:


> .
> 
> If the Bulls shoot 3-pointers at 33 percent, then they only need to shoot 100 per game to average almost 100 points a night! Go Cows...err...Bulls!



They don't do that already?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

What a terrible display by the Bulls but I was not too surprised by the collapse. We've been having such a terrible time closing out quarters and the end of the third quarter showed how much they can't do that.

Not only were we out-hustled in the 2nd half, our ball handling was terrible as well as our shot selection.

We played well at the end after we were down 19 points with 3 minutes left in the fourth which makes me believe that it's the mentality that needs to change. 

The team was best when Duhon was on the bench and Kirk was on the floor. Kirk left and Duhon came in and they made that 6 point posession. We can say that it was bad luck the way the ball bounced but we did not even try to box out on that board on the rashard miss. This was a winnable game but I think we deserved to lose, playing that matador defense that is so prevalent on this west coast trip.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I was once again impressed by Sweetney's play. Only two fouls, one was an offensive I think and one was on a weak layup that he didn't get good position on but what impressed me was his ability to pass so well from the post. That crosscourt pass to Ben for the three was terrific. The boy played 41.9 minutes! Too bad he layed a goosegg in the fourth. he was our best player last night. Deng had 9 points in garbage time, which he seems to get a lot of points from.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

We gave up, yet again. The team we had last year never did that! 

Sweetney and Deng looked good. Chandler? 3 pts 8 rebounds. We need more from him. 

I was very dissapointed with our effort. If not for the 3 pts at halftime we would have been up by 14. We lost by 14; 28 pt turnaround to a team allowing 109 pts a game.


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

i'm slightly surprised by all the sweetney love. offensively he was great. and again he showed good rebounding. but he was terrible on defense, esp on transition. when he tried to guard collision that was laughable. nick's alley oop and dunk were courtesy of sweetney's poor positioning. in fairness it could be due to conditioning, it's not like he's an idiot.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

OK, having not seen this game, let me ask how Sweetney can be getting such rave reviews for a game in which he shot 6-15 when Kirk and Ben and getting trashed for shooting 5-15 and 4-15.

Especially since Sweets is playing in the post, 6-15 is not exactly impressive.


----------



## thebizkit69u (Feb 12, 2003)

Call me crazy for saying this but i think this one of Ben Gordons best defensive games. I was very impressed with his defense, he wasnt beat to the rim and he handled the ball better then the last few games. Offensively his mid range shot was not going in and whenever he drove in his shot would get blocked or it would rim out. Ben is getting Jobed by the Refs IMO, to me it seems like Ben Gordon is the only player who never gets fouled. No doubt Ben Gordon got that shot blocked cleanly in the 4rth quarter but OMG he got slaped and bodied in the other two drive in's. Right now Ben is getting no love at all from the Refs. Slowly the Starting Lineup is shaping up, Sweets got in, Deng might be in and hopefully Ben will start over Duhon.


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

Mikedc said:


> OK, having not seen this game, let me ask how Sweetney can be getting such rave reviews for a game in which he shot 6-15 when Kirk and Ben and getting trashed for shooting 5-15 and 4-15.
> 
> Especially since Sweets is playing in the post, 6-15 is not exactly impressive.


He was like 6 from 11 and then in the last 6 minutes of the 4th quarter he went 0 - 4 . I think a lot of that by the end was a bit of fatigue hitting in 

I don't think he should be playing those minutes 

He's a powder keg guy for 25 to 30mpg that you'd play with a core 3 man rotation and a vet post scorer in reserve


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Mikedc said:


> OK, having not seen this game, let me ask how Sweetney can be getting such rave reviews for a game in which he shot 6-15 when Kirk and Ben and getting trashed for shooting 5-15 and 4-15.
> 
> Especially since Sweets is playing in the post, 6-15 is not exactly impressive.


Sweetney had a lot of his shots blocked. Seattle was blocking all kinds of shots all night long. To be fair, Seattle's SF is taller than sweets 

On top of that, the Bulls run this play where Kirk drives all the way to the bucket and instead of trying for a layup, he passes to sweetney at the top of the key - where he's not very useful. (They run it with Chandler, too). They shouldn't run that play with Sweets in the game, or design it so someone like Deng or Thomas (whenver...) or Chapu gets the ball there.


----------

